# portal website



## thecreativeboy (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi,
    Is there any free open source portal available?(like wordpress for blogs)


----------



## ezeelink (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi,

If you are looking at Open Source Web Portals you may try these.

Joomla
Drupal
Mambo

These are some of the Best Free Open Source CMS (Content Management System). We would suggest you try Joomla as it is easy and powerful.

Thanks and Regards,
Team EZee Link

EZee Link
India's Leading Domain Registration and Web Hosting Company
Q-25A, THIRD FLOOR, ABDUL SAMAD ROAD
BATLA HOUSE, JAMIANAGAR, OKHLA
NEW DELHI – 110025, INDIA
TELEPHONE : +91 9810310043
FAX : +91 1126985116

EMAIL : contact@ezeelink.in
WEBSITE : *www.ezeelink.in

24/7 SUPPORT CENTER
TELEPHONE : +91 9650200433 (INDIA)  |  +44 8712845195 (UK)
EMAIL : support@ezeelink.in
WEBSITE : *support.ezeelink.in


----------



## sinbsd (Oct 9, 2009)

The fact is, there are tons. You can see some reviews and examine a large list of content management systems on CMS Critic.

What specific features are you looking for in a portal?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 10, 2009)

Wordpress can be customized as a portal web site. 

Joomla, Drupal, Mambo, WebsiteBaker, are just few examples of feature rich but complicated open source CMSes.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 10, 2009)

if you are newbie then go for wordpress
if you are intermediate Joomla...

these 2 are most common CMS so most of us can help you with it...
more help hit me PM


----------

